# Liquid Rom



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok guys an and gals, I an a newb to rooting. I rooted my phone last sunday and got the liquid rom. But I hear alot about miui and vortex and wondering if its possible to get one of then from my phone. I got liquid from my phone. I can't find vortex or miui though. I downloaded vortex onto my comp and transfered it to my sd card but it doesn't download to the phone. Thanks for any help. Justin


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Everything that you download on the phone will download to your SD card. How you flash it is via clockwork. You can find the roms listed in the "Developer" section of the forums, including vortex and miui. Once you find the one you'd like follow the instructions in the post and you should be good to go. If you have any problems let me know, or alot of people here on the forums really. This place is very good about helping all with any problemn

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok awesome thank you. i have noticed this site its very helpful to all. Seems like an awesome site. So once I get vortex or miui, how do I customize it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

However you want lol

For miui, you download theme files in the .mzt format, can get those under the themes section of any site, they are labeled for miui, and the developement section of the miui.us site. Once downloaded you open the theme app in miui and press your menu button (furthest left physical button beneath the screen) and choose import from SD or whatever the option is. Then navigate to where you downloaded it to and select it. It will then be shown in with the rest of the themes in the app. Simply select it and choose apply and it does the work for you (if its an older theme it will first have to convert it, but it will tell you that and do it for you). Also in that app you can choose the online tab and choose and download themes from there, applying in the same fashion. Also you can choose the customize choice. This allows you to really customize the theme. It allows the individual selection of parts of themes (lockscreen, font, icons, launcher, boot animation, etc.) So you can choose theme x for example but not like the lockscreen, using this tool you can then select lockscreen y to be used instead. All this is done via the theme app which is part of the miui rom.

As for functional mods, as in mods that change or add to how the phone/rom functions not its looks, those are still done via clockwork. Download the file, reboot into clockwork, flash the zip.

*One thing to note tho is that miui mods and cm7 type mods are different for the most part. Make sure you download and use only ones that say they are for miui.*

As for vortex, I have never used that Rom, so I'm not 100% sure; as such I'd double check with those on the forum that use it, which plenty do so don't worry there.

If it is similar to the rest of the 2nd init roms (I.e. cm7/omfgb/ssx etc) then that themeing is done via a different theme app, Theme Chooser. Those themes are in the regular app format, that is to say they are in the .apk format. Just download them and install them as if they were a regular app. Then open the themechooser app and select apply. It will give you an error saying its not right, just select apply anyways. After it applies you can either use an app to reset the status bar (feature is included in some roms as well) or just reboot your phone. This allows the theme to finish applying changes to the framework of the phone. If you choose to change themes afterwards follow the same steps, however first switch it back to the "system" theme via those steps, then follow them again for the new theme. Also, if you find a theme you like and it offers the choice between HDPI and MDPI, choose the HDPI one as the Droid x is an HDPI device.

As with miui, for functional mods for cm7/omfgb/ssx/ and the like you would flash those thru clockwork as well. Also cm7 type mods usually have an internal customization app/setting built in. Omfgb uses an app named "God Mode", Lcm7 and its derivatives use a menu entry named "Cyanogen Settings", Ssx uses one named something to the effect of "Chevy's tools" in addition to the cyanogen settings, etc etc... not sure for vortex. In there you will find various customization options like font, clock location/format, battery format, and a myriad of others.

Again, I have not used or even looked at vortex (not a slam or anything to the rom or its developer, as its fairly new and already has a fairly large fan base.....and the Dev is VERY active in updates and support, which is very commendable), the only reason being my work is usually cm7 or omfgb focused, and when I feel masicistic, miui. So double check with the vortex users on this one, if they don't respond here that is.

Sorry for the length of the post. Unfortunently the question "how do I customize?" Is a very broad answer as your impending addiction will soon teach you.







Fun as hell tho and very nice feeling to really make your phone YOUR phone.

Edit- scratch that, vortex is a 605 based rom, so its themeing would be done the old way thru zips I believe.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

